# Publix wouldn't write Summa Cum Laude on graduation cake due to profanity



## Ooh-Rah (May 22, 2018)

People are stupid.

Www.abcnews4.com/news/local/censored-sweets-west-ashley-family-says-publix-made-a-frosting-faux-pas-with-honors-grad

WEST ASHLEY, S.C. (WCIV) — The signs of a graduation party are still left around the house of the Koscinski family.

Jacob graduated Saturday with the highest honors from a Christian-based home-schooling program. So, his mom ordered a cake.

"He did not know we were getting a cake because he's not a big cake eater. So we were all standing there waiting to see it and when we opened it, it was a huge shock to all of us," said Cara Koscinski.

She explained how she ordered the 3/4 inch sheet cake online through Publix.

But when she requested the bakery include Jacob's honor, she was alerted that profane or special characters weren't allowed. Cara clarified her request with special instructions.

"The website had censored me and this is a website that you can refer to for the Latin term for Summa Cum Laude which means highest honors," she said.

Cara said when her husband picked up the cake from Publix on Savannah Highway and Main Road, he didn't know the bakery omitted the middle Latin word. It was replaced with hyphens.

"The cake experience was kind of frustrating and humiliating because I had to explain to my friends and family like what that meant. And they were giggling uncontrollably. At least my friends were," said Jacob Koscinski.

The Koscinskis said a manager from Publix apologized and offered a refund. For now, they're nibbling on the leftover dessert, and looking forward to Jacob's freshman year at Wingate University.

"It's fine for us to be compensated for the cake. We're just happy that our son graduated school and has a bright future," said Cara Koscinski.
Jacob's grade point average is an impressive 4.89. He plans to major in pre-med.

ABC News 4 reached out to Publix to find out why the website confuses this honor with a profanity. But corporate officials didn’t respond to our question.


----------



## Grunt (May 22, 2018)

It's sad that people choose to be woefully ignorant in 2018....


----------



## Devildoc (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (May 22, 2018)

I guess they don't hire many summa cum laudes to work in the fucking Publix bakery. Be warned: These are the morons that are making the shit that you're eating.


----------



## Grunt (May 22, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> I guess they don't hire many summa cum laudes to work in the fucking Publix bakery. Be warned: These are the morons that are making the shit that you're eating.



What's worse is that they are voting....


----------



## Box (May 22, 2018)

Summa Gay Laude would have been ok..................................


.....it would have been constitutionally protected based on recent events


----------



## AWP (May 22, 2018)

What Publix did was stupid. The family however should have called the bakery after seeing the computer's difficulties in accepting the order. Ultimately, what Publix did was dumb, but online ordering in general can be problematic especially when items are rejected or missing from your list of options.


----------



## CQB (May 23, 2018)

...Joyful and Triumphant...


----------



## Box (May 23, 2018)

I just love that cake making can be such a political hot bed.  It's hard to take some issues seriously when we actually have our highest court of law in the land arguing with one another over the 'Colorado Gay Wedding Cake' to make sure that someone's right to buy alternative lifestyle themed food doesn't cause the USA to devolve into a chaotic fascist state.
...heaven forbid the Sandwich Artists at Subway ever decide to start expressing their artistic freedom of speech in their sandwiches - who will save us then? 
6 inches of salami ?? 
Is it a sandwich ??  
Is it a physical trait ?? 
Is it art?? 
What exactly do you mean you want a foot-long daily special ??

We have become a nation that thrives on recreational outrage.
We have become a nation that gets out of bed every morning hoping there is a new viral-meme floating through the interwebz.

The only thing funnier than Publix making a cake that says *Summa --- Laude *because the Latin word for "_with_" might be too offensive to squirt onto a cake is the fact that the buyer picked up the cake, took it home, started the party, and THEN finally uncased the offensive piece of Publix Cake-Art for the first time in front of all the esteemed guests at the graduation party.
...or maybe the straight A student just didn't have the street smarts to check the box before paying.   

It's not like a "NO REGERTS" tattoo - check the spelling before you pay or make them fix it .  For fuck sake, I wont even give the lady at the Pizza Hut counter my debit card until I open the box and make sure my large pepperoni doesn't have any fucking pineapple on it.
But seriously - I'll bet a gay cake would have went through the decoration process without a hitch.


I am outraged


----------



## DasBoot (May 23, 2018)

I don’t care what y’all haters say, I will love Publix till I die. Anyone else who has grown up in Florida will agree with me. I would drag my nuts across a highway of glass and do two full days of SHARP briefings for 1/2 of a Cuban sandwich from that bastion of Floridian culture. Top 3 things to come out of Florida- Bath salts, Florida Man and Publix.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 23, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> acob graduated Saturday with the *highest honors from* a Christian-based *home-schooling program.*



Are we missing the bigger story here?


----------



## Gunz (May 23, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> I don’t care what y’all haters say, I will love Publix till I die. Anyone else who has grown up in Florida will agree with me. I would drag my nuts across a highway of glass and do two full days of SHARP briefings for 1/2 of a Cuban sandwich from that bastion of Floridian culture. Top 3 things to come out of Florida- Bath salts, Florida Man and Publix.




Not a hater. I gotta agree. My previous reply was too quick and unfair. I go there 3-4 times a week. I like their in-house prepared food you can bring home for instant dinner. Their subs are awesome. Checkout is fast. Beer selection is good.

Only problem I have is the old lady customers who have to bring their big-ass husbands to the store so their big asses can stand around blocking the aisle when somebody in a hurry, me, is trying to GTFO because unlike them I'm freaking busy.


----------



## Grunt (May 23, 2018)

It's called attention to detail. She explained the situation in the special instructions box. If one isn't going to read the request, then don't have it there. People simply don't pay attention to anything anymore.

Pops...next time don't leave without checking the order!

Multiple fails on multiple levels....


----------



## Marauder06 (May 23, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Are we missing the bigger story here?



My direct subordinate in my current job was an honor graduate of his home school program.  He is SF and Ranger qualified and also has a grad degree from Columbia.  He's a rock star.


----------



## Devildoc (May 23, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Are we missing the bigger story here?



We homeschool.  6 kids.  We are far tougher than what the NC laws require, and we grade our kids accordingly.  Some might go to Duke, some might end up cutting grass for a living.  But we don't shortchange their education.


----------



## SaintKP (May 23, 2018)

I was homeschooled for the first 4 years or so of elementary, granted things are easier at that level, but I enjoyed the fact that it was a one on one environment and I could ask as many questions as I needed too. There are definitely positives to being homeschooled that public schooling cant beat.





Ocoka said:


> Only problem I have is the old lady customers who have to bring their big-ass husbands to the store so their big asses can stand around blocking the aisle when somebody in a hurry, me, is trying to GTFO because unlike them I'm freaking busy.



I swear to god they do it on purpose, everytime I'm at a Bakers or Hy-Vee father time is walking slower than a god damned turtle and walking the middle of the aisle without a care in the world.


----------



## Devildoc (May 23, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> I swear to god they do it on purpose, everytime I'm at a Bakers or Hy-Vee father time is walking slower than a god damned turtle and walking the middle of the aisle without a care in the world.



My pet peeve.  I hate slow-ass people in the middle of an aisle or on the sidewalk.


----------



## medicchick (May 23, 2018)




----------



## AWP (May 23, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> I don’t care what y’all haters say, I will love Publix till I die.



Dat fried chicken doe


----------

